# Chagrin River East Branch



## mhorvath24 (Nov 16, 2013)

Has anyone ever walked down the east branch by Daniels Park? If so, have you had any luck with steelhead? I was thinking of taking a walk through there.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Private property!


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

mhorvath24 said:


> Has anyone ever walked down the east branch by Daniels Park? If so, have you had any luck with steelhead? I was thinking of taking a walk through there.


You can fish it up to the 90 bridge....and that's it....then all private property.....I fished it several years ago during the peak season and only seen a few meander in there and haven't heard to many people talk about it....most of the Steelhead remain in the main river....


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Be careful there. Its the sharp bend before the bridge and then its PP. My buddy owns a small stretch there.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Used to fish there in the spring, a bunch of fish run up there but its all private property 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Awe heck just fish it man, so many steels in the east branch it will be worth it if you get a ticket


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I've never really been harass fishing places, in fact I'm often mistaken for the man, must be the haircut. I would never fish in someone's back yard. It's not cool ppl own a section of river, location wise it's the ideal high-water place for me to go. In fact I saw a guy fly though that area casting a spinner. Is the area posted? And by whom? Landowner, dnr, local police dept.,state.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Sarcastic comments and know it all's will end up destroying this sites steelhead talk. I myself have been scrutinized and bullied out of the site for own personal grudges and I have made efforts to make.peace... but all I see is the same people pointing people into the grand at 3000 Cfs..(just a figure of speach..) so watch me get pmed and booted off this site again.. for what because I tried to give my opinion might I add with no rules broken... 

Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

salmon king said:


> Sarcastic comments and know it all's will end up destroying this sites steelhead talk. I myself have been scrutinized and bullied out of the site for own personal grudges and I have made efforts to make.peace... but all I see is the same people pointing people into the grand at 3000 Cfs..(just a figure of speach..) so watch me get pmed and booted off this site again.. for what because I tried to give my opinion might I add with no rules broken...
> 
> Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You think sarcasim is bad on the Steelhead Talk site....try the Fish on the Fly site....it's even worse.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

HipWader said:


> You think sarcasim is bad on the Steelhead Talk site....try the Fish on the Fly site....it's even worse.


Don't get me wrong sarcasm is good when it is used in the right way in good spirits...but when you are just being disrespectful towards people that's just where it gets touchy... now I've met some awesome people on ogf and I know there's a lot more out there... but it only takes a couple of rotten worms to spoil the dozen ... hey I just made that up...I am a genius...lol


Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

